# police raid honey supplier with guns drawn



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Says in the story that they consider unpasteurized honey to be "unsafe." 
I sure do not feel safe with those clowns flashing their guns around....

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-raw-food-raid-20100725,0,4951907.story


----------



## beekeeper1756 (Mar 20, 2010)

Surely, just surely, they had a reason for drawing their weapons. I thought they were rules regarding pulling your weapon. I'm not sure that raw foods qualifies.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe the rules are when you have a warrant, and you "raid" a building with unknown person or persons,,you do so with guns drawn until you access the threat. It's a little late the other way around.  Wasn't there and not privy to the criminal backgrounds of the people. Cops want to go home at the end of the day

Rick SoMd


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you think "With guns drawn" was just poetic license?


----------



## Erik the Red (May 27, 2010)

_"Cartons of raw goat and cow milk and blocks of unpasteurized goat cheese were among the groceries seized... — the latest salvo in the heated food fight over what people can put in their mouths."_

I liked this one, especially since they're talking about pasteurization. :lpf: 'Heated food fight' is just a great use of language.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

AR Beekeeper
Actually,,that was my reality check on the article. Real attention getter and makes for "sensational" reading. That's their job. Police depts policies and procedures vary. By the same token,,,,just because you like fresh, raw foods, doesn't eliminate you as a potential threat. Don't mean to get on the soap box.

Rick SoMd


----------



## wolfpenfarm (Jan 13, 2009)

you know, i drink raw milk, goat and cow, and i make cheese too, and its raw. I eat raw honey. Hmm still alive, i have NEVER been sick from it, and they can kiss off too. I don't know where they get the idea honey has to be pasturized. If they ever force us to its going to be because packers want to control the prices even more dropping them even further. It would be pretty simple to stop though, don't sell to the packers for a season. They'll be screwed.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Rick 1456 said:


> Maybe the rules are when you have a warrant, and you "raid" a building with unknown person or persons,,you do so with guns drawn until you access the threat. It's a little late the other way around.  Wasn't there and not privy to the criminal backgrounds of the people. Cops want to go home at the end of the day
> 
> Rick SoMd


I am not worried about what the cops "want" -- this is about our freedom to eat real food and not get shot in the process. It is no new news that policeman just do what they are told. As far as criminal backgrounds go -- they were sent in to confiscate cheese and honey, not Crack. The story is less about improper use of force than about powerful interests who seek to control the world's food supply.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Mythomane;
I venture to say the "clowns" as you refer to them, really don't care about the raw or pasteurized issues nor the world food supply. The real clowns are the politicians or whatever agency legislates the these rules you find tampering with you freedom. Why don't you direct your issues towards them and not the men and women in blue that are enforcing what they are told. If the story is less about use of force,,,why did you make an issue about the guns? I think it would be easier to walk in your shoes than theirs. 
How bout,,,,,"In routine raid on a food store to enforce health regulations,,,angry store owner shoots unsuspecting police officer." Then it would be," The police should not have let their guard down because it was a health food store." 
I guessing this is a no win discussion. Just seems the cops get undeserved bad raps especially from folks whose only knowledge of law enforcement is they got a speeding ticket

Rick


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

You have Big-Ag muscling in on small farmers, paying off politicians, who then have the police go in and enforce this garbage. I do not just blame those at the top of the food chain -- I think the whole chain is dirty. When we have these guys going in and confiscating honey under the threat of people being shot, I believe there is a serious problem. What small honey producer out there on Beesource thinks this is a good idea? Maybe the guys that work for Sue Bee...


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't doubt what you are saying is true. Probably is. I guess my "beef" (no pun intended ) is the fact that you choose to berate a group of professionals, on a public forum, that I happen to have respect for when you can't possibly have all the facts nor do you have in site into the inner workings of law enforcement. If you did,,,,you might entertain the idea that all is not always as it seems and maybe there are reasons things get done the way they do for safety issues. Who makes the decision that a raid on a crack house is different from a cheese store? Those officers are probably the same ones that do the crack houses. " O.K officers,,we normally have our weapons out and ready on raids,,,but this is a cheese store,,so, keep those guns in the holsters" Doesn't work like that if for no other reason than consistency eliminates mistakes. Mistakes get officers and civilians killed. 
Like I said,,,I think this is a no win discussion. I mean no offense to you or anyone. I obviously bothers me that over a thousand law enforcement men and women loose their lives every year serving the public and they get called "clowns" on a public forum for doing their job.

Rick


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Ah, this has become Tailgater material. Get back on topic please.


----------

